# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Авиадартс-2015

## Антоха

Лётный состав Липецкого авиацентра начал подготовку к Авиадартсу-2015.

----------


## F74

> Лётный состав Липецкого авиацентра начал подготовку к Авиадартсу-2015.


В этом году "Гефест" планирует выступить уже в 3 номинациях - Су-24М, Ту-22М3 и Су-25 :)

----------


## Антон

> В этом году "Гефест" планирует выступить уже в 3 номинациях - Су-24М, Ту-22М3 и Су-25 :)


Су25СМ наверное? Эээ это что то "оптическое" и "подвесное" будет? Или Клён-ПС + СНС на Су25СМ((

----------


## F74

> Су25СМ наверное? Эээ это что то "оптическое" и "подвесное" будет? Или Клён-ПС + СНС на Су25СМ((


Не СУ-25СМ- это совсем другая ветвь эволюции от Бабака и Ко. 
Скорее похоже на несколько усеченный вариант Су-24М с СВП-24. Ну все увидите в свое время - "сюрприз будет" (с).

----------


## ZHeN

> Не СУ-25СМ- это совсем другая ветвь эволюции от Бабака и Ко. 
> Скорее похоже на несколько усеченный вариант Су-24М с СВП-24. Ну все увидите в свое время - "сюрприз будет" (с).


нам представят СОЛТ-25 ?

----------


## F74

> нам представят СОЛТ-25 ?


Ну это к Бабаку. ;)

----------


## ZHeN

> Ну это к Бабаку. ;)


эх жаль
значит, ничего толкового от нового СМ-а не ждать

а ваш как будет называться ?
не представляю, что мог перелопатить Гефест в Су-25ом :) у него и брэо-то нет особо :) клён один допотопный

----------


## F74

> эх жаль
> значит, ничего толкового от нового СМ-а не ждать
> 
> а ваш как будет называться ?
> не представляю, что мог перелопатить Гефест в Су-25ом :) у него и брэо-то нет особо :) клён один допотопный


АСП-17 извести- вместо него СВП-24-25. Ну и бонус в виде свободного маневра и повышенной точности АБ.

----------


## ZHeN

> АСП-17 извести- вместо него СВП-24-25. Ну и бонус в виде свободного маневра и повышенной точности АБ.


карта на ИЛСе отображается ?

----------


## F74

> карта на ИЛСе отображается ?


Зачэм гризли- кинжалом зарэзали(с) -старый анекдот. ЖК поставили- иначе целиться нечем будет.

----------


## ZHeN

> Зачэм гризли- кинжалом зарэзали(с) -старый анекдот. ЖК поставили- иначе целиться нечем будет.


как на см ?

----------


## F74

> как на см ?


примерно. Только у них МФД, у нас попроще- ЖК+пульт управления. Ну и размещение чуть по-другому.

----------


## AC

*"Ух, ты! Ах, ты! Все мы стратонавты!"*  :Cool: 
Хореография "а-ля ВВС" на открытии "Авиадартса" в Воронеже 27.05.2015 г.
Фото отседа:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
(С) Минобороны РФ



 :Rolleyes:

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## An-Z

Ну и моих немножко..

----------


## sparrow

И моих адын.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Ну и моих немножко..


 Классные фотографии!

----------


## Саныч 62

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-img_1760.jpg/
 Для разминки.
 Взлёт или посадка? И почему?

----------


## F74

> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-img_1760.jpg/
>  Для разминки.
>  Взлёт или посадка? И почему?


Тоже- теорема Пифагора. Взлет. Бомбы висят, тормозные щитки убраны, механизация- во взлетной конфигурации.

----------


## Йиржи

> Ну и моих немножко..


Спасибо! Отличные фота!

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо! Всё для вас, вертолёты будут попозже...

----------


## Йиржи

О! Вертолеты! Ждем с нетерпением. :)

----------


## Muller

> И моих адын.


регистрация у этого борта, мягко скажем, неожиданная O_o

----------


## Muller

> И моих адын.


Уважаемый Sparrow, а фотка сделана в Дягилево?
Регистрация борта совершенно внезапная. Есть ли еще фото этого борта с такой регой?

----------


## Fencer

Итоги "Авиадартс-2015" https://m.facebook.com/permalink.php...4350852#js-dlg

----------


## sparrow

> Уважаемый Sparrow, а фотка сделана в Дягилево?
> Регистрация борта совершенно внезапная. Есть ли еще фото этого борта с такой регой?


Уважаемый Muller, это разные машины. 94142 бросал гостинцы с внутренней подвески https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/s...1402745?page=0 , затем 34038 с балочных держателей.

----------


## Muller

> Уважаемый Muller, это разные машины. 94142 бросал гостинцы с внутренней подвески https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/s...1402745?page=0 , затем 34038 с балочных держателей.


Спасибо Вам за уточнение! На наличие балок я тоже обратил внимание, но меня смутил номер 42 красный на хвосте.
Значит, еще один свежий борт из Казани пришел.
А нет-ли у Вас других фото этого борта? Меня в частности интересует его спина в районе СВЗ - там после Мака должна быть беленькая антеннка (если он получил СВП-24-22).

----------


## sparrow

> Спасибо Вам за уточнение! На наличие балок я тоже обратил внимание, но меня смутил номер 42 красный на хвосте.
> Значит, еще один свежий борт из Казани пришел.
> А нет-ли у Вас других фото этого борта? Меня в частности интересует его спина в районе СВЗ - там после Мака должна быть беленькая антеннка (если он получил СВП-24-22).


34038

----------


## Muller

> 34038


Огромное Вам спасибо! Теперь все встало на свои места.

----------


## sparrow

> Огромное Вам спасибо! Теперь все встало на свои места.


Не за что.

----------


## An-Z

А теперь немного фото из Балтимора..

----------


## Йиржи

Урра! Вертолеты!!! Огромное спасибо!

----------


## xasan

На фото, на большинстве вертолетов не наблюдается ЭВУ на соплах.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Тоже- теорема Пифагора. Взлет. Бомбы висят, тормозные щитки убраны, механизация- во взлетной конфигурации.


 Бомбы - да (если не привоз), а в остальном ...

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## F74

> Бомбы - да (если не привоз), а в остальном ...


А что- механизация в посадочной конфигурации? :Cool: 

Приношу свои извинения- у Су-24М и взлетное и посадочное положение механизации одинаковое. Давно с ними не работал, забыл. Просто у Ту-22М3 закрылки на посадке сильнее отклоняются. Поговорил со знающими людьми, посыпаю голову пеплом.

----------


## An-Z

Ну и завершающий блок моих фотографий с "Авиадартса 2015"  - люди и самолёты(вертолеты)..

----------


## Саныч 62

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-img_3238.jpg/

 На лючке под левым ПВД неплохо смотрелась бы буква М  :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

Да, для меня смысл этой буквы пока тоже не ясен)))

----------


## Саныч 62

Предостережение ИТС, что если при поиске отказа надо открывать этот лючок, то будет Ж (в общем, отказ будут долго искать)  :Wink:

----------


## Fencer

Авиадартс-2015 | Стрижи.Ру 2002-2015

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## николай-78

В Рязани начали ремонт дорог в гарнизоне Дягилево ( с советских времен не делалось особо ничего) и дорогу к полигону Дубровичи -10км от города(где всегда был грунт-типа песка, установили название полигона который видно с дороги большие желтые буквы). Начальники из штаба ВВС бывают несколько раз в неделю.

----------


## Fencer

podpolkovnikvvs - 2 августа 2015 авиационный полигон Дубровичи, Авиамикс - 2015. Начало.
podpolkovnikvvs - 2 августа 2015 авиационный полигон Дубровичи, Авиамикс - 2015. Применение АСП (боевое применение)

----------


## andrew_78

+21, 5 августа

----------


## andrew_78

+12, в тот же день

----------


## An-Z

Если не считать треша с дорогой в воскресенье на полигон, мероприятие получилось. Ну и конечно, катастрофа Ми-28 внесла изрядно негатива во многие процессы..

----------


## AC

> Если не считать треша с дорогой в воскресенье на полигон, мероприятие получилось. Ну и конечно, катастрофа Ми-28 внесла изрядно негатива во многие процессы..


Спасибо!..  :Biggrin: 
На фото выше на заднем плане срава Ка-52 №7Х белый?!  :Confused:

----------


## -=AMA=-

С позволения отвечу.

*Ка-52 (RF-91269) (72 белый) ВВС*

----------


## николай-78

> Если не считать треша с дорогой в воскресенье на полигон, мероприятие получилось. [/ATTACH]


02.08. Дорога вообще "труба", я доехал быстро: при 25мин в обычный день у меня заняло 1ч30м (скорость как у пешехода)при том что я выехал рано, многие знакомые так и не доехали. Открыли в этот день реконструированную развязку, по которой никто не знал как проехать. Стоянки не усторены (хорошо что паркетник), почва "пыль" при условии что тут всегда был ВДВ полигон.  И от мест стоянки до мест показа шлепать 2,5км или за 15рублей на маршрутке куда очередь.Связь-Ёк. Обратная езда все таже-Ж... На первый день Авиадартса все в лучшую сторону-05.08-стоянки расчищены, регулировщики регулируют движение на стоянках-все паралельно и перпендикулярно, грунт на стоянках полит водой. Ну и закрытие 08.08.-на отлично, весь пилотаж близко (в Дубровичах было все далеко). Ну и Витязи-лучше просто некуда, описать нельзя-надо видеть. Ну и все как всегда (по наземной экспозиции)ни летный ни техсостав авиацией не интересуется, ничего не поменялось. И мои 5 копеек со скромной оптикой.

----------


## -=AMA=-

Друзья, кто подскажет, у Казахстанских ВВС какие модификации Су-27 были, СМ или П ?

----------


## Антон

> Друзья, кто подскажет, у Казахстанских ВВС какие модификации Су-27 были, СМ или П ?


Есть точно Су-27C, СМ-ок у них нет

----------


## -=AMA=-

Значит на этом фото два Су-27С или это Су-30?

----------


## Саныч 62

> Значит на этом фото два Су-27С или это Су-30?


 Оба Су-27С. Ближний - бывший Бесовецкий б/н25

----------


## николай-78

моя версия по Су-27Х на Авиадартсе-15, съемка 29.07.15. Казахи - "отличники" -заход с малого круга.Ну ежели скучно без 30-ок-вот получите.(26-красное-Домна,была и на статике 08.08.15г) И ещё что меня лично опечалило практически весь музей в Дягилево "подновили" в "ливреи" А-ля Сердюков-темно-серые.(как 30СМ-№56). Там еще 05.08 в Дубровичах регулярно прилетал Ми-26 с "ведром" тушил полигон.
Китайцев на полигон сопровождала спарка-27УБ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Тактический эпизод АВИАМИКС международных соревнований Авиадартс-2015,  полигон Дубровичи в Рязанской области, 2 августа 2015 г.

Пуск НАР с *Су-35С* б/н 04 красный:
  

Выступление пилотажной группы "Беркуты", б/н 15 белый последние минуты в строю:
       
Фото: В.Кузьмин.

----------


## николай-78

29СМТ стреляли

----------


## -=AMA=-

*По клику до 1400пикс.*

----------


## -=AMA=-

*По клику до 1400пикс.*

----------

